# house knives



## panda (Jul 23, 2017)

anyone tried this one? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01ERJTK1E/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
it's cheap and looks basically like a wusthof. 

i've tried putting out a kiwi for a house knife and it lasted all of 1 day before someone broke off the tip, bent it at the handle, and then 3 days later it disappeared. 

i think a cheapie like this would do wonders as a house knife with weekly sessions on a chefs choice electric sharpener with periodic thinning sessions on a tri stone. of course scratch it all up first and engrave both sides of the handle to deter it from growing legs.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 23, 2017)

That engraving is pretty tight.


----------



## milkbaby (Jul 23, 2017)

The 3Cr13 steel it's made of seems to be basically the same as 420J2. As quenched maximum hardness is purportedly HRc 55, supposedly tempering at 300°F will give 54. The main advantages are it's a high toughness stainless steel, it's quite corrosion resistant, and it's cheap. I bet this knife could be a good choice if using a chef's steel or steel honing rod. I'm guessing probably not a good candidate for wildly thinning at the hardness levels it's probably at.


----------



## daveb (Jul 23, 2017)

It's made of steel?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 24, 2017)

daveb said:


> It's made of steel?



Even Furis are made of steel


----------



## panda (Jul 24, 2017)

Very helpful ****ers! Lol
Ended up ordering the $15 mercers


----------



## mhpr262 (Jul 30, 2017)

Good decision. I can see the gigantic overgrind in front of the bolster of the knife in your link even in the picture.


----------



## gic (Jul 30, 2017)

What about the tramontinas from Costco?


----------

